# Got the pluck up to hold my tarantula again.



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't handle her often. Once a year I'd say. Or, unless one of my buddies come over and passout!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Seriously...I would crap myself. I am not afraid to admit that I hate spiders. If you hear someone screaming like a little girl while holding one, that would be me.

You got balls of brass my friend!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Sweet trantula. love the orange knees


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Cool.
One day I will muster the nerve and get one..
How old is it and how long do they live?
There's a big difference between male and female lifespans isn't there?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I recently gave away my Mexican Red Rump. Too fiesty for me, for sure. The damn thing would rear back on its legs any time I went near it, haha. I didn't think they were that aggressive! I still like tarantulas. Just probably behind a plastic or glass tank.







Very nice one you have there though!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> You got balls of brass my friend!


Yeah, just add a little alcohol.











> Winkyee Posted Today, 08:10 AM
> Very Cool.
> One day I will muster the nerve and get one..
> How old is it and how long do they live?
> There's a big difference between male and female lifespans isn't there?


I'm guessing no more than 5yrs old for this female. Males live about 5yrs, females (of this species anyway), can hit the 30 year mark.



> Mettle Posted Today, 09:26 AM
> I recently gave away my Mexican Red Rump. Too fiesty for me, for sure. The damn thing would rear back on its legs any time I went near it, haha. I didn't think they were that aggressive! I still like tarantulas. Just probably behind a plastic or glass tank. Very nice one you have there though!


Yeah, the redrumps can be a little grumpy. Rearing back though...that's exceptionally aggressive for a redrump. My big goliath birdeater did that and I sold him. I litterally had nightmares about that thing escaping!








Mexican Red Knees are usually as docile and slow moving as you can get...but, they kick hairs. The Brazilian Black, or "Grammastola Pulchra" is the total package of niceness. I had one years ago. Now, they are very tough to find and very expensive.

Thanks all!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Very Cool.
> One day I will muster the nerve and get one..
> How old is it and how long do they live?
> There's a big difference between male and female lifespans isn't there?


Pretty much a male will die about a year after maturing (well like 6 months for fast growers and could be up to like 2 years for slow growers). Females could live another 10 years easily probably 20 or more too
[/quote]

Why did you sell the blondi? It was pretty large if i remember correctly. The feisty ones are the fun ones.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive been wanting a smithi, but the slow growth is a major turn off and adults are expensive. If i get a brach it would most likly be boehmi. I hope to get a pulchra soon too so thats slow enough for me though ie heard they only grow super slow after a couple inches.

Who else on this site has t's?

My sig shows what i have.not a huge collection, but i keep more then t's so...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Why did you sell the blondi? It was pretty large if i remember correctly. The feisty ones are the fun ones.


It wasn't that large by large blondi standards. About a seven inch leg span. Plus, I'm pretty sure it was a male. I wanted a female. The decision to sell came after I got back from urgent care with a scratched cornea in my eye probably from a hair. T. Blondi has the worst urticating hairs! 
The hair kicking, the rearing up, and the mechanical damage they can do with those huge fangs...all made me say... enough! They are an extremely cool T to keep...but, ya better be prepared for them!

Blondi


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > Why did you sell the blondi? It was pretty large if i remember correctly. The feisty ones are the fun ones.
> 
> 
> It wasn't that large by large blondi standards. About a seven inch leg span.*decent size, but im sure a 10"-11" would dwarf it* Plus, I'm pretty sure it was a male. I wanted a female. The decision to sell came after I got back from urgent care with a scratched cornea in my eye probably from a hair. *Ive heard they are the worst, but that must of sucked*T. Blondi has the worst urticating hairs!
> ...


If it was male i probably would be better to send it to somebody wants to eventually needs one to breed. i may be gettign a boehmi slign soon as an importer from canadais gettign some from mexico soon.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> i may be gettign a boehmi slign soon as an importer from canadais gettign some from mexico soon.


Huh???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > i may be gettign a boehmi slign soon as an importer from canadais gettign some from mexico soon.
> 
> 
> Huh???


Translation: I may be getting a _Brachypelma boehmei_ sling soon as an importer in Canada is getting some from Mexico soon.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mettle said:


> > i may be gettign a boehmi slign soon as an importer from canadais gettign some from mexico soon.
> 
> 
> Huh???


Translation: I may be getting a _Brachypelma boehmei_ sling soon as an importer in Canada is getting some from Mexico soon.









[/quote]
yep my spelling was crap (well my spelling is fine, its just my typing that sucks), but you get it. The B. boehmei are CB in mexico, so that may make more sense.


----------

